# An Extremely Crude alternative to The Polishing Company Wheel Brushes



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

Guys,

Having washed my my car last weekend, i ruined my faithful washmitt, i have no idea what happened, as its not even that old, it just riped down one seam.

So... i didnt wnt to part with my mitt, or 50£ for Polishing Company Brushes, so i though id have a go at making one, its not finished, but the sewing will come later, and as its saturday morning i need breakfast.

heres a few pics youll get the idea of what im doing.

A normal Washmitt










Washmitt Cut Open










My stick of choice, (hope mum dont find out!)










Im using this because where the spoon is at the top it should give a good surface area for my brush.

Now i jus need to stitch it up and see if it works.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I use a cheap set of paint brushes from ikea and just put insulation tape around the collar to stop it sctraching... Works a treat to


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

i was thinking og getting some of them 2 go with it, seeing the swissvax wheel brush is pratically that anyway.

i saw the autoglym wheel brush of that type in halfrauds for 15 quid!!


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

And so the finished article!!

Its nothing amazing, but the design allows me to rap and elastic band at the bottom of it to tighten it onto the stick, them remove the elastic band and wash it.

It is crude but will hopefully be effective and better than my megs ultra safe wheel spoke brush.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

no cakes!!! but clean wheels...........


----------



## minimanac (May 22, 2007)

Good idea i might just have to try that with some cheapo mf mitts i got from costco!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i thought about this aswell, il have to give this ago


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

great minds think alike, im in the process of appling the finishing touches to mine now i will post the pictures when im done


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent idea 

the only problem i forsee, is that the PC brush's have plastic handles, and has an amount of give in them, which helps with cleaning a bit.


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea i found this when using my brush yesterday Ian.

Will have to find some other type of stick to use. and my sheepskin, mitt is tearing so maybe have to find a different type of mitt to use maybe a MF one would be better suited. but it made cleaning the back of the wheels a lot easier than doing it with a bit on hand, and much better than the megs spoke brush.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Bennai said:


> and much better than the megs spoke brush.


Anything is better then that spoke brush anyway


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

true mate very true its completly useless i actually threw it away after using my own one, and realising just how bad it is!! it was falling off the handle and losing its shape after about the 4th use, its pathetic someone should write to meguiars about it and tell them to redesign.

Any pics of your attempt shadbor


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Anything is better then that spoke brush anyway


:wall: Just got mind from CYC yesterday! Everyone seems to slate it 

p.s - not yet tried it!

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

After a year of use my Megs broke Snapped off the handle, but the bristles are fine, it gave me good service, now need to find a replacement might try something different to compare.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Stan said:


> After a year of use my Megs broke Snapped off the handle, but the bristles are fine, it gave me good service, now need to find a replacement might try something different to compare.


Sorry to hear it broke  but at least you found it usefull when it was in operation. I would love to try the EZ detailng brush, looks really good for wheels. RRP is around £15 (should have got it now!)

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think i'll go for the EZ too, just waiting to see if there is any more news on the metal free brushes.


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

Defo go for a mf mitt. Bloody brilliant otherwise lol


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

lol i,m gonna jump in the river i,ve seen it all now


----------



## LRS (Jul 1, 2007)

I would love to be able to get a hold of one of these in the UK.

The supplier (Top of the Line) http://topoftheline.com/wool-wheel-brush.html will unfortunatly not ship outside the US. Damm!


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

LRS, halfords sell the same one under the name of "Flash Sheepskin Wheel Care" been using one for a while.. paid £5.. just not sure how long its going to last, holds water/dirt well but seems to pull away from the handle easily.. got one for walmart under the name of Mr. Clean (thats the flash brand in america) lasted less than 3 months of use on the lincoln.. wire spoke wheels were just not very good for it


----------



## LRS (Jul 1, 2007)

Leon20v

Many thanks for the info!

I'll be down to Halfords ASAP!

LRS


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got the Flash Sheepskin Wheel Care brush and its started to rip after a few months of use but does clean the wheels good


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

leon20v said:


> LRS, halfords sell the same one under the name of "Flash Sheepskin Wheel Care" been using one for a while.. paid £5.. just not sure how long its going to last, holds water/dirt well but seems to pull away from the handle easily.. got one for walmart under the name of Mr. Clean (thats the flash brand in america) lasted less than 3 months of use on the lincoln.. wire spoke wheels were just not very good for it


yeah its flash in halfrauds, i got one too but its got too much give and bend in it, cant puch down to get rid of stubborn deposits


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

Bennai said:


> true mate very true its completly useless i actually threw it away after using my own one, and realising just how bad it is!! it was falling off the handle and losing its shape after about the 4th use, its pathetic someone should write to meguiars about it and tell them to redesign.
> 
> Any pics of your attempt shadbor




































my eurow washnitt started to fall apart at the seam, so i cut the thumb off, got some dowel from B & Q , glued some sponge to the end of a bot of dowel, sew the thumb up to the elasticated part, slid it over the foam and then stiched it at the bottom, i drilled some very fine holes though the dowel at the elastic and ran some stiches though it too, this holds it on the dowel very securely, to seal the stitches and protect the dowel to some extent i shrank down some heat shrink over the elastic, stiching and dowel, the end product cost me about £1 to make and 15 mins of my time. im pleased with the results. its not made to have any give in it as i dont wan the same problem ive had with the flash one, eg it being to flexable to put any cleaning pressure down, its will be fine to reach the insides of the rims i have, this along with my AG brush, flash sheepskin and tooth brush will be able to sort out every nook and cranny on my wheels


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im definetly going to give this a go


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

It makes sense rather than paying through the nose for some plastic rods and sheepskin bits on the end.


----------

